# Video Of My Geryis



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Amazing group of fish you have there!, would love to know more about your setup.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

My dream shoal







Def would like to know about your setup


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. gorgeous setup. the geryis are looking stunning. what size tank is it? and how many you got in there?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

As I've said numerous times before, my dream shoal as well!...Just don't have the time, space, and extra money right now!...







...Anyhow, excellent Geryi's you got!...Hey Panic, seriously, where in the hell did you get the $$$$$







to have those elaborate setups with an 8 inch Manny and those Geryi shoal?!!..I'm jealous!!...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice video!

Allow me to embed it for ya.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

you are very lucky great looking fish







now where you live


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow!, nice Gery shoal dude...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rhom15 said:


> you are very lucky great looking fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...










good post

Amazing geryi setup man


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice! Jut picked up a 130 gal. I'd love to fill it with geryis. Know where to get some smaller ones? I don't have $2000 to spare right now.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

beautifull


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bricklr said:


> Nice! Jut picked up a 130 gal. I'd love to fill it with geryis. Know where to get some smaller ones? I don't have $2000 to spare right now.


Well, George from Sharkaquarium still has some listed on his website...4 - 5 inchers for $225 a piece...you are not going to get a much better deal/offer than that when comes to geryi...But I'm not sure if George's website is updated or not so you might want to email him or call him for availability...Also, Pedro has 10 inchers for $400 a piece...A little pricey but specimens like these only come around once every 4 or 5 years!..(if that)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome group you have


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool geryi's but they seem stressed.

What size is the tank and maybe take that driftwood out so that they have more swimming space


----------

